# Door Seals



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Has anyone found a source for the brush type door seals. I have one fitted into a slot around the gas locker door. The habitation door has the same slot and I think in may cut down on the draughts. There is a rubber seal around the outside already but, having the split door, it leaves a gap. Has anyone else with an older Hymer got one of these seals fitted? 


Allan


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

You can get domestic door draught excluders using a brush type system, these could possibly be adapted.

Look in ironmongers or DIY sheds

Peter


----------

